
Watch Mac OS X Leopard running on 2020 iPad Pro - ig0r0
https://www.cultofmac.com/701879/watch-mac-os-x-leopard-running-on-2020-ipad-pro/
======
mastrsushi
Please retitle this, it's an emulation.

I'll admit with the overhead of a VM, a snappy response is in some ways more
impressive than native.

But a lot of people scroll past headline titles without reading. Some of them
will think x86 Leopard is magically running on an iPad.

------
Wowfunhappy
> Everything works shockingly well, including the built-in apps and Microsoft
> Office.

Eh. It works impressively well for an emulator, but it didn't look great. It
looks like there's no graphics acceleration, which makes OS X quite unpleasant
to use.

